

You Have To Be F'Ing Kidding Yahoo - moses1400
http://bindermichi.posterous.com/you-have-to-fucking-kidding-yahoo

======
kmfrk
I don't know what blows my mind the most: that they don't fucking back up the
photos, or that this hasn't happened to anyone before.

------
kunjaan
That is really scary. Does anybody know a free way to download all the flickr
photos?

~~~
brucehart
There are several free programs that will download all of the photos in your
Flickr account. I've used this one in the past:
<http://sunkencity.org/flickrbackup/> and it works pretty well.

~~~
kunjaan
Thanks a lot! Does this download original sized photos as well?

------
iwwr
The cloud just went 'poof'.

